# What kind of brush should I purchase ....



## dazzlingmeohmy (Sep 2, 2004)

My puppies are still very very young (7 weeks), but I was wondering if I should go ahead and start brushing them so that they can get used to it.







Should I? And what kind of brush do you get for your maltese? Is there a certain kind? Any advice would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

I would start getting them used to grooming ASAP. Short periods of time just so they're confortable with the whole idea. I use a fine metal comb for my babies.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Yes I would start and get them used to it. Also after you groom them I would reward them with a treat, for Caesar he gets honeynut cheerios. Then they will associate sitting through the grooming and then getting a treat that they like afterwards.  We use a metal comb for him. I was using this metal brush thing but he always squirmed, I tried it on my own head and it HURT. He doesn't mind the comb at all, plus it is able to get under the fur a lot easier since it is long.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I use a men's comb on Tuffy to get out the mats, an eyelash comb to comb around his eyes and a plastic slicker brush for all over. Definitely feel the comb/brush on your own skin before using it on the dogs, I was at Target once looking for a new brush and I was running my thumb over this pin brush and one of the pins poked my thumb so hard that it started bleeding, that pin was as sharp as a needle.. I was so glad I felt it before taking it home, that thing was dangerous!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I use a pin brush with the balls on the end, and a plastic comb. I also use a small flea comb and/or an eye brow brush/comb combo on his eye area. Like Nichole, I found that the toothbrush only got the top layer. The eybrow brush goes a little deeper without pulling as bad as the comb. Once I have the surface gunk off his face, the flea comb works well. I also bought a slicker brush at petedge, and it was WAY to pokey...at least for a puppy cut.


----------



## dazzlingmeohmy (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks so much! I will start right away! Caesar's Mommie, can they really eat cheerios? :lol: yummo!


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Sep 12 2004, 01:54 PM
> *I use a pin brush and a metal comb that the breeder gave me.  The comb is really weird--it has teeth that spin to help loosen the matts--it doesn't help much.  I also have this "comb" that I have had since I was 12 that I use on Toby.  It is actually a small comb with very fine teeth that is meant to be used to "rat" your hair up.  Hahaha!  (can you tell I am a child of the 80s?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I have been using a flea comb with Abby. She too is only 7 weeks and protests like crazy when I got to comb her - but I guess perseverence will prevail!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Dazzling....Yes and they love them!  Makes for a cheap and easy treat! I usually give him 2 honeynut cheerios when he goes potty on the pad, after I groom/bathe him, and I also put some in his crate when we leave him alone.


----------



## dazzlingmeohmy (Sep 2, 2004)

Sounds like a yummy treat to me! I'll have to try that!


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Brush those new pups every time you get a chance..... hopefully they will learn to love it. When Tiki sees me get the grooming box out he jumps on the couch all excited. When he was younger he would protest a little, but he soon learned it could be relaxing and now jumps on my lap and sleeps while I brush him.
















Judi


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TikisMom_@Sep 12 2004, 09:29 PM
> *Brush those new pups every time you get a chance..... hopefully they will learn to love it.  When Tiki sees me get the grooming box out he jumps on the couch all excited.  When he was younger he would protest a little, but he soon learned it could be relaxing and now jumps on my lap and sleeps while I brush him.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Judi,

That is exactly how I want Abby to be! She is getting a little better with combing, even after only a few days. Today was her first bath that I have given her, and she was so good in the tub! I couldn't believe it. But then when I turned the hairdryer on, I left it running a bit and she was okay, then when I went to dry her, she started shaking like crazy! I ended up cuddling her and drying one side, then turning her around. I worked from bottom up to head, and by the time I got half way up her back, she had decided it wasn't so bad and, while she was by no means prepared to sit there without me holding her, she seemed to cope a little better! She looks BEAUTIFUL now!!! 

She has been such a good girl!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Before I got Lexi I bought a pin brush and a bigger comb. I also but a small metal comb. It is only 4 inchs or so long. I love that comb I use it to do her whole body. I got it from a local pet store. It is so much easier to manover. It works great on her legs and belly. I NEVER use my pin brish or the other comb. I do have a flea comb, but I think I'm going to try the eye brow brush. Great idea!


----------

